

Clear the Bookshelf and Fill It Up Again, All Online - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/15/business/media/15mooch.html?ex=1350100800&en=089318b608bec779&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
cstejerean
I wonder if I can find a copy of "On Lisp" on this site. I've checked Amazon
and it sells for 300+ dollars. I have the electronic copy but reading on the
computer doesn't really work out for me.

~~~
pg
<http://www.abebooks.com> is the place to buy used books, not Amazon.

~~~
brett
They're close on this one ($180+):

[http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?isbn=013030552...](http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?isbn=0130305529&sts=t&x=8&y=7)

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/0130305529/ref=pd_bbs...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/0130305529/ref=pd_bbs_olp_1/102-3946590-2838560?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1192555287&sr=8-1)

